# PC aufrüsten für 2014 - lohnt es sich?



## NarR85 (13. Januar 2014)

*PC aufrüsten für 2014 - lohnt es sich?*

Hallo liebe Community,

mein System ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen und sieht zzt wie folgt aus:

Mainboard:GiBy GA-870A-UD3 8
Prozessor: AMD Phe II X4 955 3200 AM 
Grafikkarte: Pow 2GB D5 X HD7850 PCS+ R
Arbeitsspeicher:      D3 4GB 1333-9 K2 KV 
Festplatte: WD 1TB WD10EARS Green
Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power 600W 

Ich möchte Thief 2 auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können und habe derzeit schon Leistungsprobleme bei GW 2. Lohnt es sich das System etwas aufzurüsten mit SSD und zusätzlichem RAM um das Sielejahr 2014 damit zu bestreiten? Oder müsste ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen für Mainbord und CPU? Einen kompletten Neukauf würde ich gerne vermeiden, wenns geht ^^ Budget würde ich so bei 400€ ansetzten, muss aber nicht ausgereizt werden wenn sich's vermeiden lässt.

Über ein paar Vorschläge/Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Der NarR


----------



## LordCrash (13. Januar 2014)

Eine SSD ist eine schöne Sache, bringt aber fürs Zocken direkt gar nichts, außer dass Levels mitunter schneller geladen werden. Ansonsten macht eine SSD den Alltag am PC schöner dank deutlich schnelleren Boots und schnellen Programmstarts. Für eine 120GB SSD müsste man so etwa um die 80€ einplanen. 


Der Rest ist schwierig, würde ich mal sagen.....

Du könntest natürlich noch weitere 4 GB RAM einbauen, allerdings ist 1333er Ram schon ziemlich veraltet und langsam. Da dein Mainboard eh 1600er RAM unterstützt, könntest du hier gleich komplett auf 1600er 8GB Ram umrüsten für ca. 70-80€.

Wenn es ein neuer Prozessor werden soll, ist derzeit ein Xeon E3-1230v3 empfehlenswert. Den bekommt man mit einem passenden Mainboard und CPU-Kühler für ca. 300-320€.

Damit wäre dann dein Budget erschöpft. Allerdings bremst dann die Grafikkarte dein System gewaltig aus, weshalb es vielleicht sinnvoller wäre, erst die Grafikkarte zu tauschen und später erst den Prozessor (evtl. erst in 1-2 Jahren). Da bietet sich z.B. eine Radeon  280X an. Zusammen mit deinem AMD Prozessor kann die eventuell auch von Mantle profitieren, zumal Thief ja eh ein AMD Evolved Spiel werden wird. Eine 280X kostet so 250-280€.

Mit dem Speicher und der Grafikkarte würdest du so bei 320-340€ landen, also noch im Budget. Den Prozessor samt Mainboard kann man auch noch später tauschen, obwohl der dann auch irgendwann deine Grafikkarte bremsen wird.... 

Am meisten Sinn würde es machen, einen ausgewogenen PC zusammenzustellen. Aber das ist für 400€ natürlich nicht drin.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Speziell für Spiele hast Du da ein kleines Dilemma: die CPU und die Grafikkarte sind beide noch ganz okay für mittlere Details. Wenn du jeweils nur EINES von beiden aufrüstest, kann das in manchen Spielen sehr viel bringen, in anderen aber nicht so viel bis kaum was. Für ne passable CPU *und* Grafikkarte reicht aber das Geld wiederum nicht.

Ne SSD bringt Dir aber rein für die Spieleleistung nichts. Wenn es also um Gaming geht und Dein Budget beschränkt ist, dann vergiss eine SSD erst mal. Außer Deine Probleme bei GW2 haben damit zu tun, dass da sehr viel mitten beim Spielen nachgeladen wird, da KÖNNTE dann Deine Festplatte schwächeln, da es eine "green" ist - die spart Strom, ist aber etwas lahmer als eine Standardplatte. Wäre aber eher ungewöhnlich, dass ein Spiel nur deswegen nicht gut läuft... da müsstest Du dich vlt. mal bei GW2-Fans umhören, und bloß nicht verwechseln mit "das Spiel lädt viel schneller!" - DAS schafft eine SSD, aber die FPS, die ändern sich nicht.


Was du machen könntest: core i5 von Intel oder auch nen Xeon für 170-210€, Mainboard für 60-70€, bei der Gelegenheit auch weitere 4GB RAM für 35€ (oder direkt 8GB 1600er-RAM). Dann bist Du bei ca. 300€. Das sollte an sich für GW2 genug bringen, denn GW2 ist ja weniger ein Grafikkracher, d.h. ich denke mal, dass die Probleme da eher an der CPU liegen, wenn viele Spieler im Spiel sind. Mit der Grafikkarte wartest Du dann ab, und *falls* die 7850 nicht reicht, dann holst Du halt eine neue - aktuell wäre das, wenn es sich lohnen soll, eine für ca 250€ (AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770). Dann bist Du zwar über den geplanten 400€ in der Summe, ABER du bekommst für Dein Board noch 30€, CPU 50€. Für die AMD 7850 gibt es noch 80-100€.

Und wenn die 7850 erst mal reicht, dann spar halt noch ein paar Monate und rüste erst dann nach. Was für zB Thief nötig sein wird, kann man ja jetzt noch nicht genau sagen


----------



## NarR85 (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!

Wenn ich euch beiden zusammenfasse ist die Quintessenz des Ganzen, dass mir eine neue Grafikkarte (Radeon R9 280x) und 8 GB DDR3 1600er  RAM momentan am meisten bringen würden? Zusammen mit einer ordentlichen SSD die mir Boot- und Ladezeiten verkürzt liege ich dann bei ca. 450 €.

Wie stark schränkt mich mein aktueller Prozessor denn nach diesen Änderungen ein? Wie wird sich das zum Beispiel in Spielen oder Officeanwendungen bemerkbar machen?


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

NarR85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Wenn ich euch beiden zusammenfasse ist die Quintessenz des Ganzen, dass mir eine neue Grafikkarte (Radeon R9 280x) und 8 GB DDR3 1600er  RAM momentan am meisten bringen würden? Zusammen mit einer ordentlichen SSD die mir Boot- und Ladezeiten verkürzt liege ich dann bei ca. 450 €.
> 
> Wie stark schränkt mich mein aktueller Prozessor denn nach diesen Änderungen ein? Wie wird sich das zum Beispiel in Spielen oder Officeanwendungen bemerkbar machen?


Das lässt sich so pauschal schwer sagen. Für Standard-Officeanwendungen wie Word, Excel und Powerpoint ist deine CPU sicher gut genug. Bei Bild- und Videobearbeitung hingegen merkt man in der Regel jedes Mhz mehr....

Viele Spiele sind derzeit eher GPU beschränkt, allerdings wird bei dir mit einer 280X die CPU bremsen. Davon wirst du in vielen Spielen erst mal nicht viel merken. Hängt aber auch stark vom individuellen Spiel und Genre ab. Strategiespiele z.B. mit vielen Einheiten gleichzeitig auf dem Schirm profitieren häufig von einer schnellen CPU. Actionspiele hingegen fordern eher die Grafikkarte. Wenn du natürlich Grafikkracher wie Witcher 3 oder The Division in diesem und dem nächsten Jahr auf hohen Einstellungen zocken willst, wird sich die CPU bremsend bemerkbar machen. Spielbar werden die Spiele trotzdem sein.

Trotzdem halte ich bei deinem Budget die Kombi aus mehr Speicher und einer neuen Grafikkarte für eine sinnvolle Lösung. Und eine SSD ist immer schön, vor allem im Alltag.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

zB für ein Games wie den Multiplayer von BF3 wird Deine CPU bereits klar "bremsen", da kann es sein, dass Du mit ner starken Grafikkarte wie der R9 280X kaum mehr Leistung merkst. Ein Core i5 KANN locker mal 50% mehr Leistung bringen. Aber "ausreichen" wird der X4 955 trotzdem noch eine Weile, ohne dass er Schuld für ein Ruckeln ist. Eventuell hast Du manche Games, bei denen die CPU in höheren Details auch mehr bei den Physikberechnungen helfen muss, so dass die CPU dann doch nur für geringere Detailstufen reicht.

Lies mal hier CPU aufrüsten: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. AMD X4 965 - eine lohnenswerte Investition? das ist zwar schon fast ein Jahr alt, aber ein guter Anhaltspunkt. In dem PC aus dem Special ist eine Grafikkarte drin, die ca zwischen Deiner 7850 und der R9 280X liegt.

Es ist auch so: je höher die Details, desto WENIGER macht sich die CPU *idR* bemerkbar. Denn: bei hohen Details kann die Grafikarte die Grenze sein. Also: sagen wir mal, ein moderner Shooter ist so gestrickt, dass Deine jetzige CPU für maximal 50 FPS ausreicht. Aber bei sehr hohen Details ist das Spiel sehr Grafikkarten-Fordernd, so dass selbst die R9 280X nur maximal 40 FPS schafft - dann hast Du auch mit der besten CPU der Welt nicht mehr als 40FPS, und weil Deine CPU schon 50 schaffen würde, hast Du auch nicht weniger als 40FPS


----------



## NarR85 (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für die fixen Erklärungen! Damit habe ich meine Entscheidung getroffen.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre das hier eine gute Wahl? 

PS: Eure Antwortzeiten sind echt unschlagbar ^^


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Grafikkarte ist gut, kannst du nehmen.

Bei der SSD: wenn du für den gleichen Preis eine Samsung 840 Evo bekommst, würde ich die nehmen, da noch mal schneller. Aber ansonsten ist die Crucial ok.

Beim Speicher: lieber 10€ Aufpreis für die Corsair Vengeance zahlen. Da sind die Erfahrungen besser. Allerdings gehen die Crucial auch.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

passt gut. Ich würd halt beim RAM mich nicht genau festlegen, sondern erst nen Shop für die SSD und GRaka suchen und dann schauen, was es da für 2x4GB DDR3-1600 gibt. 

 per Link über den Preisvergleich ist btw der shop hardwareversand.de oft günstiger, als wenn du im Shop selbst suchst


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2014)

NarR85 schrieb:


> Ich möchte *Thief 2* auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können


 
Wenn du das Spiel nicht richtig spielen kannst dann solltest du die aber Sorgen um deinen aktuellen PC machen.
Das Game ist von 2000 

Hast du Windows 7 x64?
Vielleicht hat das Game damit Probleme 

Probier mal folgendes:
Dark Project 2/Thief 2 unter Windows 7 | UPPERlevel


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenn du das Spiel nicht richtig spielen kannst dann solltest du die aber Sorgen um deinen aktuellen PC machen.
> Das Game ist von 2000


 ich geh davon aus, dass der das bald kommende neue Thief meint ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich geh davon aus, dass der das bald kommende neue Thief meint ^^


 
Ich dachte das ist schon Teil 4 der jetzt kommt


----------



## NarR85 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja ich meinte das, das im Februar kommt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist schon Teil 4 der jetzt kommt



Ich glaub in der Wahrnehmung vieler ist nur Teil 1 wirklich bekannt - ich hätte aus dem Stehgreif auch nicht mehr gewusst, dass es schon nen zweiten, geschweige denn dritten Teil gab, zumal das kommende Thief ja - sicher auch wegen des zeitlichen Abstands zum letzten Teil -  fast nirgends fett mit "Tief 4" angekündigt wird, sondern alle Schlagzeilen nur von "Thief" sprechen. 

 NarR85 scheint es ja offenbar ähnlich zu gehen


----------

